# Turning Trump into the Christ Messiah..



## creature (May 26, 2018)

I'm crawluing into a wee bit plastered, At the moment..

watch this space..

i mAYremenbewr what thge fucki fuck i was thinking about...


----------



## creature (May 26, 2018)

ever notice how when you're nopt supposed to say or do stuff, shit goes wrong thgat you *havce* to do to say or do the stuff?

is it just almost hannmmered or actually communication from 

On Fucking High
"Don't do this, asshole"

that makjes logging on so diificukt..?


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (May 28, 2018)

Bro, are you alright?!


----------



## creature (May 28, 2018)

Oh,I'm fine..
except when I think about junior...


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm not next level enough to understand creature, yet, but I'm sure this thread is something needs to be seen by the masses!


----------



## Odin (Jun 13, 2018)

It's all part of the cabal's plan for world domination...
Creature knows what he knows and I am apt to listen...
It helps when I drink Peppermint Schnapps!...
I want to go to the land of peace milk and honey...
I'm afraid it may only exist in my mind...
Creature Compassion Patience Understanding... even Wisdom.

::::::

Now fly with me.


----------



## creature (Jun 15, 2018)

Th first Bottle of Sake' is Open..

If Odin is Kind, my words will not fall into any entropy other than that which I wish for them....

BTW, O IceLord...

This may be a Two Bottle mission...

and morning shall

Destroy

me...


----------



## creature (Jun 15, 2018)

creature said:


> I'm crawluing into a wee bit plastered, At the moment..
> 
> watch this space..
> 
> i mAYremenbewr what thge fucki fuck i was thinking about...



Yes... Yes...

I remember..

I remember
Pain,

Trying to understand him..

trying to forgive him, not as Evil,
but as..

a little boy, not mean & not voldermort, nor balrog, nor melkorian..

not satan, not wanting to be mean, but...

merely afraid..

& that if you give a scared little kid too much money in whatever hellhole of a private school it has to deal with, thinking Money is the Highest Good,
and Enemies are made Less when you have More, because it allows you to return the single truth of pain to them, by exactly that much more,

then you are Doing
the Work
of Jesus

because Jesus hated unfairness

& pain is the most Unfair thing
of All...


----------



## creature (Jun 15, 2018)

The First Bottle goes Well..

I understand..

Politics & Quantum Analysis & Drunkenness...

Decoherence..

& let us not Forget Religion

& the commands we are Given

to
Bleed...

& we 
Shall

bleed...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_decoherence you know?

Tell us what you mean, and then?
you are free to say you meant
Something Else

because you are not saying the Same Thing
anymore..

Peeling back the Layers of Hell is like this...

& Beneath it all?

Jesus weeping..

a little boy who wishes Love
were what should Be..

but... the rest of us?

if it Can't be?

we will Get Fucking Even...

& *that* is why Trump can Become
the Christ Messiah...

because he Knows
Hate
can do a better Job

at Getting Things Done...


----------



## creature (Jun 15, 2018)

Want your enemies to Love you?

Feed them..

not because you love them because they are what should be loved,

but because they are that much less trouble, when they are...

Why the FUCK didn't *Jesus* ever tell us that, huh??

or maybe he did, but.. turning the other cheek requires far too much introspection beyond what is tangible, unless, maybe, he meant it as a Tactic of Negotiation..

Perhaps Trump Christ Messiah
Knows This..

And that all Names

are Vain..


----------



## creature (Jun 15, 2018)

I can forgive the Insane,

but I needs must Worship

Those Whom Desire my labor..

If i Love,
then all i Deserve
is
simple Slavery...

and i must Fawn upon those whom have Proven that Their Thefts
have Made Them Nearer Unto God,

because if you can Take
Life

it *must* be Yours, from whencever it Began...

& this is not evil.

This is the little boy

making All Things

Equal...


----------



## creature (Jun 15, 2018)

Entropy...

Democracy is not Peace..

Democracy is War by Proxy..

100 million cages, & 200 million chanting "Two Men Enter!! One Man Leaves!!"

but that is wrong..

it is "200 and One Million Enter!! Only One Leaves!!"

because that is what democracy is:
one bullet.. one rock on the skull, one blade in the heart, one chokehold that kills, whatever...

doesn't matter how big you are, how smart you are, how informed you are, how loving you are, how mean you are, how good a musician, artist, parent, lover, web master, teacher, soldier, nurse, doctor, beach bum or dentist that you are..

all have one fucking bullet,
& they all shoot it at each other.

& the fuckers who have the least corpses, even if it is only one body left breathing -bloody beyond basic death,

win.

Democracy is just war by fucking proxy,
so.. if you really, truly, want to kill your fucking Enemies,
then go out & Goddamned fucking Vote..

because if you *don't*, when the time comes to kill, for
(word starts with an 'r', has 'ea' in the middle & ends with an 'l')

you never did your Duty to begin with, by being a goddamned antiseptic, & killing the fuckers that would kill us, ahead of time..


----------



## creature (Jun 15, 2018)

So Democracy is Joy, 
because it drags us down, perhaps, to Uniformity..

Which is why Trump is the Holy, Chaotic, Blood Of The Odin Father, Father God of Christ..

He Maketh War a Real Thing..

& War

Within His Own Land..

But.. perhaps only those whom *would* kill

are those whom vote..

in which case I ask hell to consume itself as quickly as possible..


----------



## creature (Jun 15, 2018)

& i have not even finished my first bottle..

it would be damnable His Hands
are Too Small to Grasp
what i drink from,

though all i Pray for
is that
a Single,
Living Drop

might be True...

but if we can have no Messiah of what should be

then by whatever antichrists might amuse us,

let fucking

trump

be the last..


----------



## Odin (Jun 16, 2018)

creature said:


> BTW, O IceLord...
> 
> This may be a Two Bottle mission...
> 
> ...




Nothing can destroy you... not sake' not apathy not the cruel unyielding world. 

You shall endure. 

Not because I see it... 

Not because the Oceans are vast... 

Not because the Sun shines by day and the moon by night...

You shall endure... because you are Creature.

::cyclops::


----------



## creature (Jul 1, 2018)

O, God..

that God could Damn me for Being God..

that i could


live..

that i could not need to be anything other than mortal...

& die with sadness, rather than trying to avoid it...

O, Oh God...


you cannot hide from Us..

we will damn You... we..We..
we will.. Will..
fucking
Fucking
Damn you

if all you have made is what we have..

we will damn you, boil the balls of your angels & kill you, somewhere within the maw of satan,
screaming with christ jesus & judas, together,

if this is all you have to give to us..


& so i am unafraid...


i am unafraid to curse you..

You..

i am unafraid to

hate & Hate You..

i have little care for my soul, Heaven or my immortal being,

because, you fucking Asshole..

i Love You

& i believe

Your Existence

Causes

What Should Be...


& so i Damn myself
with all that i
love..

O, oh God..

may trump be whatever the antichrist is mythologized to be..

i do not care..

worm, death, ego, insanity, hate, rationality, insecurity, greed, fear, smallness, piss, fart-smell.. evil..

i do not fucking care..

may *this* be the moment we live or die...

& may not voting
not paying
not wanting
not grieving over not having enough
not being anything we should be
&/or not not not being not not
or not being not
not being anything
that is anything
that is anything...

that is what we were supposed to be...

is anything

that has anything

to do

with what

We

Should Have Been..


Fuck entanglement

unlessitisfreedom


& fuck fucing fucking god,

unless either;
a) His Ass *Is* In Gear
or, B: it *gets* it into gear..


die..

Die..

Die, O fucking injustice..

die, o fucking fighting..

die, all consumption of other life...


die..


die


& let us begin to truly explore..


Sunlight

sunlight & nothing else..


& then Stars...



& Ocean..


& we...


----------

